# She called it a "monster"



## pragmatic_lee (Jan 19, 2008)

As normal, this past Sunday afternoon my youngest daughter (Jennifer), son-in-law (Patrick), and 2.75 yo grandson (Alcy) came to visit. My "lizard" was sitting in the den on the pro-pod as I had been doing some shooting earlier in the afternoon. When Alcy saw it, his first comment was "shoot the bow Pa P". Alcy is my "propaganda minister" since when asked where Pa P shots his arrow, he has been "trained" to reply: "5 ring". :wink:

Anyway, we go outside to shoot a while. Jennifer is standing beside me and keeps complaining that she can't follow the arrow so I told her to stand behind me. BTW: She learned real quick not to stand too close when Pa P is using BT to set off the release. 

After a few shots, I ask her "jokingly" if she wanted to shoot it. Even though she said "no", I could see that down deep she really wanted to. After a few more shots she breaks down and says "OK, I want to try it." So we move up to about 10 yards and I try to assist her, being right handed, in shooting my left handed lizard. Try as she might, she simply couldn't pull the bow into the valley, so we gather up the rest of family and go inside for dinner. Now, at that point I just assumed her bow shooting was done for; however, on Tue. morning, I get this email:

<quote>
You have created a monster!! I have done nothing but think about shooting a durn bow since Sunday night! I even asked the doctor yesterday if I had to wait the entire six weeks before I could try it again. He looked at me very strangely and said we would talk about it at my post op visit!
</quote>

I replied that when the dr. gave her the go ahead that we'd go to DCWC together cause I was sure Jarlicker could find a bow that she could shoot. Last night my wife commented that when she was talking to Jennifer all she could talk about was daddy taking her to Durham. :wink: Now, remember, this is not a 12 kid getting excited about doing something with her daddy, Jennifer is 30 yo. 

BTW: Jennifer is scheduled for surgery on Fri. morning - thus the reference to the doctor. She's nervous about the surgery, but at least I'll have something to encourage her to a speedy recovery. :wink:


----------



## Bryan Johnson (Apr 2, 2008)

Hope everything goes alright with her surgery. I have a young daughter that is 8 and is really bitten by the bow bug but, me and her mom have told her she has a coulpe more years to wait . I hope she keeps after her mom till then. Good luck with the surgery and keep us posted on the new monster.


----------



## pragmatic_lee (Jan 19, 2008)

Bryan Johnson said:


> Hope everything goes alright with her surgery. I have a young daughter that is 8 and is really bitten by the bow bug but, me and her mom have told her she has a coulpe more years to wait . I hope she keeps after her mom till then. Good luck with the surgery and keep us posted on the new monster.


Thanks and will keep everyone posted. Alcy will be 3 in Jan and "mama" has said that he can have a bow then - of course it will be something suitable for his age. :wink:

I fueled the fire a little more this morning by sending my daughter a link to the new Sarah Palin tribute bow.


----------



## Spoon13 (Feb 20, 2007)

I hope everything turns out well with the surgery.

Congrats on bringing another shooter into the fold. I'm sure you'll have as much trouble waiting as she will.


----------



## SCarson (Apr 13, 2008)

pragmatic_lee said:


> Thanks and will keep everyone posted. Alcy will be 3 in Jan and "mama" has said that he can have a bow then - *of course it will be something suitable for his age*. :wink:
> 
> I fueled the fire a little more this morning by sending my daughter a link to the new Sarah Palin tribute bow.


I can see it now...6 lb mini-lizard...probably the same thing "Pa P" will be shooting here in a few years.

Wishing the best for your daughter's operation.


----------



## psargeant (Aug 1, 2004)

pragmatic_lee said:


> Thanks and will keep everyone posted. Alcy will be 3 in Jan and "mama" has said that he can have a bow then - of course it will be something suitable for his age. :wink:
> 
> I fueled the fire a little more this morning by sending my daughter a link to the new Sarah Palin tribute bow.


Look at the Martin tiger for Alcy, or at an inexpensive recurve like Sarge Jrs.' the light mass weight of the recurve is what sold me for him when he was little...now its going to get passed to Jack after Sarge jr.'s b-day later this month...

I'm sure jarlicker will have something for your daughter to shoot...too bad she's not a lefty...


----------



## pragmatic_lee (Jan 19, 2008)

The Tiger, or something similar is what I have in mind. He's pretty big for his age (46 lb) so I'm sure he can handle it.





psargeant said:


> Look at the Martin tiger for Alcy, or at an inexpensive recurve like Sarge Jrs.' the light mass weight of the recurve is what sold me for him when he was little...now its going to get passed to Jack after Sarge jr.'s b-day later this month...
> 
> I'm sure jarlicker will have something for your daughter to shoot...too bad she's not a lefty...


----------



## swerve (Jun 5, 2005)

pragmatic_lee said:


> The Tiger, or something similar is what I have in mind. He's pretty big for his age (46 lb) so I'm sure he can handle it.


Your daughter would love to be behind a Martin Mystic or Leopard. Both great bows.:wink:


----------



## bownarra (Aug 31, 2008)

pragmatic_lee said:


> Now, remember, this is not a 12 kid getting excited about doing something with her daddy, Jennifer is 30 yo.


Isn't it great that there are still things like this that awaken that childlike excitement in us? And that feeling that you want to have one last look at your new toy before you turn out the light - that's something I never want to grow out of


----------



## tabarch (Sep 20, 2006)

Prag I can picture a Lizard green Mystic as a get well present from Dear Pappy Prag. Then the two of you can hit the tournament trail next year together.
Terry:darkbeer:


----------



## Spoon13 (Feb 20, 2007)

bownarra said:


> Isn't it great that there are still things like this that awaken that childlike excitement in us? And that feeling that you want to have one last look at your new toy before you turn out the light - that's something I never want to grow out of


You got that right. I hope that when I lose that feeling it's because I'm dead.


----------



## jarlicker (Jul 29, 2002)

You should bring Alcy out with you this weekend for the 600 Round. I am dieing to hear him tell you all your arrows are in the five ring.

Mac has a real nice Leopard Bow. Your daughter would be styling with that bow.


----------



## pragmatic_lee (Jan 19, 2008)

Thanks everyone - my wife was just getting home from grocery shopping at the same time I was getting home from DCWC and she said she had a long phone conversation this afternoon with Jennifer and most of it was about "shooting a bow". Probably can't bring Alcy this Sat., but in 2 weeks at the next 600 round I may have the whole family with me. :wink:


----------



## Bees (Jan 28, 2003)

pragmatic_lee said:


> Thanks everyone - my wife was just getting home from grocery shopping at the same time I was getting home from DCWC and she said she had a long phone conversation this afternoon with Jennifer and most of it was about "shooting a bow". Probably can't bring Alcy this Sat., but in 2 weeks at the next 600 round I may have the whole family with me. :wink:


Now your getting somewhere.  but ya shouldn't have taught that young one to lie so much..  5 ring my my my .....


----------



## WrongdayJ (May 22, 2008)

Lee- 

I know what your daughter is feeling. 

I caught the archery 'bug' BAD when I hit about your daughter's age.

Best medicine. . .get that girl a bow, and TAKE HER SHOOTING!!!

It won't cure her, because as you well know nothing cures the archery bug- but it sure is FUN.


----------



## pragmatic_lee (Jan 19, 2008)

Well, it'll be a little while before she's recovered enough to start shooting, but it's definitely in the works.

The surgery went fine today - had a bit of an issue with the hospital staff after she got to the room, but son-in-law handled that. He's the maintenance director for the hospital so he had a "sit down" with the nursing director. Needless to say she's not having staff issues anymore.

When I told her that Mac had a leopard bow he'd probably let her shoot, she let out a BIG smile - first one since the surgery. :tongue:


----------



## LoneEagle0607 (Jan 15, 2008)

*Another female archer*

Buy her a bow. The archery bug doesn't go away. She can shoot with Lil bo peep and I. That will help her get well faster:wink:


----------



## Prag Jr (Oct 16, 2008)

LoneEagle0607 said:


> Buy her a bow. The archery bug doesn't go away. She can shoot with Lil bo peep and I. That will help her get well faster:wink:


Yeah daddy, buy her a bow!


----------



## IGluIt4U (Sep 22, 2004)

JPrice said:


> Yeah daddy, buy her a bow!


I see she's catchin on real quick here... :mg:  :wink:


----------



## Prag Jr (Oct 16, 2008)

IGluIt4U said:


> I see she's catchin on real quick here... :mg:  :wink:


I take after my daddy! Well, to some extent!


----------



## psargeant (Aug 1, 2004)

JPrice said:


> I take after my daddy! Well, to some extent!


Sorry about that...


----------



## Spoon13 (Feb 20, 2007)

JPrice said:


> I take after my daddy! Well, to some extent!


And here I was HOPING she looked like her mama.


----------



## Prag Jr (Oct 16, 2008)

Spoon13 said:


> And here I was HOPING she looked like her mama.


Ha, you have no idea how much I look like my Mom! Most people say I look like my mom and act like my Daddy....sorry guys. You may have another Prag on your hands.


----------



## IGluIt4U (Sep 22, 2004)

JPrice said:


> Ha, you have no idea how much I look like my Mom! Most people say I look like my mom and act like my Daddy....sorry guys. You may have another Prag on your hands.


Wait.. that's like the best and worst of both worlds all wrapped up on one! :fear: :lol: :wink:


----------



## Prag Jr (Oct 16, 2008)

IGluIt4U said:


> Wait.. that's like the best and worst of both worlds all wrapped up on one! :fear: :lol: :wink:


It most certainly is! Prag is pretty good to take on this little mission of teaching me something. Last time he tried to teach me something I was 15 and learning to drive! Hopefully his patience is better now! 

Morning PaP. At work yet?


----------



## pragmatic_lee (Jan 19, 2008)

JPrice said:


> It most certainly is! Prag is pretty good to take on this little mission of teaching me something. Last time he tried to teach me something I was 15 and learning to drive! Hopefully his patience is better now!
> 
> Morning PaP. At work yet?


Yep, I'm here - see you been at it already this morning. :wink: Take some time today and "explore" some more of AT - don't want you to get too tainted by spending all your time in here. :tongue: Just be careful who you talk to.


----------



## Prag Jr (Oct 16, 2008)

pragmatic_lee said:


> Just be careful who you talk to.


No prob!


----------

